# Amazon Prime Original Shows



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm trying to determine which of these shows are going to have actual seasons -- it appears they are all just pilots.

So far I've watched Down Dog, Bosch, The Man in the High Castle and liked all three. Anyone know which will be full seasons? Looks like Bosch will, I think.


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

Bosch did get a full season and either went up today or goes up this weekend.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh good! I was reading about Bosch, and planning to check it out.

I really enjoyed The Man in the High Castle. Be sure to submit the feedback forms after you watch them.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Feedback submitted.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

What's Bosch about? I saw that Amazon had lots of original series, but not many/any episodes, so it's good to see that they're pilots.

Look forward to seeing some more good ones. I might be in the minority, but I did like Transparent....dysfunctional whole family and all!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosch is a pretty gritty, hard-core cop drama. At least based on one episode. I don't know if it will include vampires or not.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks. I like hard core cop dramas, but eh...not so interested in vampires.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I just came to Now Playing to ask about the Chris Carter show. I watched the Pilot and was excited about it but just read that it's not getting picked up by Amazon. I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

What the crap - Why don't they just post the full seasons like Netflix and Hulu? I wouldn't have watched MitHC if I had known it might only ever be a pilot.

I don't want to have to vote to watch tv.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> What the crap - Why don't they just post the full seasons like Netflix and Hulu? I wouldn't have watched MitHC if I had known it might only ever be a pilot.
> 
> I don't want to have to vote to watch tv.


Because they're using your feedback to determine which will become full series.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Because they're using your feedback to determine which will become full series.


I think it's stupid - so basically whoever knows to vote, and isn't too annoyed to answer all those stupid "how much do you agree" questions MIGHT be able to watch more than the pilot of a show.

dissatisfied.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I think it's stupid - so basically whoever knows to vote, and isn't too annoyed to answer all those stupid "how much do you agree" questions MIGHT be able to watch more than the pilot of a show.
> 
> dissatisfied.


I don't know. I didn't bother me and it was rather easy. Disappointed that MitHC didn't get picked up.

Edit: Not sure what shows have been and not been picked up, just going by what was posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Wait a sec... We already know which didn't get picked up?


Oh, and Bosch doesn't and won't have vampires (I don't think). I was just being silly.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't have patience for surveys - but more to the point...I just found out about it. I don't think most people have any idea they're supposed to fill out a survey in hopes that the show will get picked up.

OTOH - it's probably good it didn't "win" - else I would have to listen to SO through the whole season complaining about how the premise was completely implausible, like I had to through the whole pilot.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> I don't have patience for surveys - but more to the point...I just found out about it. I don't think most people have any idea they're supposed to fill out a survey in hopes that the show will get picked up.


Seems that analyzing the data of how many people watched the full episode is a better measure. I'm sure they know that.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Seems that analyzing the data of how many people watched the full episode is a better measure. I'm sure they know that.


right


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> right


Analyzing the data of how many watched the episode combined with the feedback seems even more useful for creating a show people want to watch.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I knew going in that I needed to submit my feedback - but, I didn't realize that they'd decide so quickly and already have all the eps in the bank ready to put online over this weekend. Is that for real?

Is Bosch the only one getting made, and the full season will be online this weekend?

If so, are there full seasons of The Man in the High Castle that could show up soon? I really wanted to see that one and have heard so many good things from others that I just KNEW it was going to get a full season.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> If so, are there full seasons of The Man in the High Castle that could show up soon? I really wanted to see that one and have heard so many good things from others that I just KNEW it was going to get a full season.


That's another thing I don't get. If you've got the episodes in the can - just put them up.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Because they're using your feedback to determine which will become full series.


Eh, maybe. _Transparent_ was one of the least-watched and lowest-rated pilots of the previous round and they made it anyway.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> That's another thing I don't get. If you've got the episodes in the can - just put them up.


The episodes aren't "in the can." They've filmed pilots and those are up for view.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> I knew going in that I needed to submit my feedback - but, I didn't realize that they'd decide so quickly and already have all the eps in the bank ready to put online over this weekend. Is that for real?
> 
> Is Bosch the only one getting made, and the full season will be online this weekend?
> 
> If so, are there full seasons of The Man in the High Castle that could show up soon? I really wanted to see that one and have heard so many good things from others that I just KNEW it was going to get a full season.


The full season of Bosch was released today. The pilot was available a year ago.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks, cherry! That makes more sense.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> What the crap - Why don't they just post the full seasons like Netflix and Hulu? I wouldn't have watched MitHC if I had known it might only ever be a pilot.
> 
> I don't want to have to vote to watch tv.


First world problems.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Oh, and Bosch doesn't and won't have vampires (I don't think). I was just being silly.


Yeah. _Bosch_ is based on the main character (Det. Harry Bosch) in Michael Connelly's series of books (he has different series with different main characters). The books are really good (well, the last few haven't been quite so good) and I've got high hopes for the series.

Definitely no vampires


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Definitely no vampires


Gah, SPOILERS!!!


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Just watched tMitHC it was great. Noticed it was the most watched pilot. I would hope to see it picked up. It was very will done. At the end I noticed it was done by Ridley Scott 's production company.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

to add clarity: "Bosch" was part of a previous batch of pilots and was the only one that made it to series. "Man in the High Castle" and "Down Dog" are in the new batch of pilots, and no decision has been announced on any of them.

EDIT: Changed "the previous batch" to "a previous batch."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> What the crap - Why don't they just post the full seasons like Netflix and Hulu? I wouldn't have watched MitHC if I had known it might only ever be a pilot.
> 
> I don't want to have to vote to watch tv.


I'd rather vote on what series I want to see, than have some clueless executive in some conference room somewhere decide for me. I'm the subscriber, it's my money, I want to make the decision.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I'd rather vote on what series I want to see, than have some clueless executive in some conference room somewhere decide for me. I'm the subscriber, it's my money, I want to make the decision.


You'd rather have clueless viewers decide? Imagine if The Wire, Friday Night Lights, and Two and Half Men were the choices. The Wire and Friday Night Lights would never have existed in a viewer's choice system.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I'd rather vote on what series I want to see, than have some clueless executive in some conference room somewhere decide for me. I'm the subscriber, it's my money, I want to make the decision.


I think this is probably too dismissive. To be sure, you know your own tastes the best and what you are mostly likely to enjoy. But your money is irrelevant until somebody else spends _their_ money to see whether the result can attract your money. They have a vested interest well before you do. And that "clueless executive" knows more than you (because you can know nothing) about whether a show's creator has a vision for the series, enough story, etc., and whether the process of making a specific pilot suggests that the creator is capable of running a show, or running that show, or whether the actors suit the material and vice versa, and all that.

Yeah, they make bad decisions sometimes, but so do you, the viewer. As I mentioned above, _Transparent_ was pretty well disregarded by most Amazon customers during the last pilot round and it turned out, by most accounts, to be one of the best things on TV. The fan voting is largely a gimmick and Amazon is right not to pay complete attention to it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> I think this is probably too dismissive. To be sure, you know your own tastes the best and what you are mostly likely to enjoy. But your money is irrelevant until somebody else spends _their_ money to see whether the result can attract your money. They have a vested interest well before you do. And that "clueless executive" knows more than you (because you can know nothing) about whether a show's creator has a vision for the series, enough story, etc., and whether the process of making a specific pilot suggests that the creator is capable of running a show, or running that show, or whether the actors suit the material and vice versa, and all that.
> 
> Yeah, they make bad decisions sometimes, but so do you, the viewer. As I mentioned above, _Transparent_ was pretty well disregarded by most Amazon customers during the last pilot round and it turned out, by most accounts, to be one of the best things on TV. The fan voting is largely a gimmick and Amazon is right not to pay complete attention to it.


All this is fair enough, but I still appreciate being able to see the pilots and have at least a voice in choosing the pilots to go to series, even if Amazon doesn't 100% follow the way the votes go.

Being able to see and vote on the pilots is, IMO, better than with traditional TV, where I know there are almost certainly amazing pilots sitting every year in executives' offices that I'll never get a chance to see.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

My annoyance with it is that I had no idea I was supposed to vote for it if I liked it...and I'm sure that the majority of Prime viewers don't know either.

So what we get stuck with is what a small sample of Amazon viewers regard as worthy of a show.

It's not a big deal at the end of the day - certainly not worthy of a #firstworldproblems barb - it's just annoying.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This is the 4th set of pilots so Amazon does need to make it a little clearer if people still don't know. On the plus side, they should be able to count the number of viewers as well as the votes so just watching probably helps.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Really enjoying Bosch, on the 5th episode.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/18/...uncated&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Amazon picks up series orders for "Man in the High Castle", "Mad Dogs" and "The New Yorker Presents".

Unmentioned and assumed dead are "Salem Rogers", "Down Dog", "Cocked" and "Point of Honor".

(EDIT 11:57 AM; Deadline reports that Salem Rogers *did* get a second script order, so it's not dead just yet.)


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

lambertman said:


> Amazon picks up series orders for *"Man in the High Castle"*, "Mad Dogs" and "The New Yorker Presents".


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Very happy about The Man in High Castle. 
And yes, I filled out the survey.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yay.

Are those other two any good?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

uncdrew said:


> Yay.
> 
> Are those other two any good?


The UK version of Mad Dogs was good, no clue about this remake.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Glad it was picked up, now I won't watch the pilot. I started watching Bosch without re-watching the pilot, and I wish I had. So I will wait and watch the pilot when the first season drops.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

MonsterJoe said:


> I think it's stupid - so basically whoever knows to vote, and isn't too annoyed to answer all those stupid "how much do you agree" questions MIGHT be able to watch more than the pilot of a show.
> 
> dissatisfied.


Yes, people who do something will have a say and those who do nothing will not. Sometimes people won't do something because they perceive it as being stupid. Nevertheless...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Langree said:


> Really enjoying Bosch, on the 5th episode.


I just downloaded the pilot episode of Bosch...hearing good things :up:


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Yes, people who do something will have a say and those who do nothing will not. Sometimes people won't do something because they perceive it as being stupid. Nevertheless...


That's not really what my gripe was.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Can not wait to see TMitHC series's


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

when does a new season of Transparent start? Does Amazon push out a whole season at once or does it trickle them out one week at a time?

Can't wait for the new OnePass feature to really "pay off"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm being totally vague since I don't remember the details, but I remember seeing a story about *some* show that was on Netflix or Amazon, and it was being done weekly and not all in one batch, because it was showing up online after an initial one day window on some broadcast station..

(Similar to the "The Dome" and that Halle Berry show, but this was within the past week..)

In general, both do seem to try to dump an entire season at once.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> when does a new season of Transparent start? Does Amazon push out a whole season at once or does it trickle them out one week at a time?


 Probably Sep-Oct. and all at once.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*'Hand of God'*

Season 1 will be release 09-04-2015 from Amazon.



> A psychological drama about a morally-corrupt judge who suffers a breakdown and believes God is compelling him onto a path of vigilante justice.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> *'Hand of God'*
> 
> Season 1 will be release 09-04-2015 from Amazon.


Really looking forward to this- the pilot was excellent...


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> I just downloaded the pilot episode of Bosch...hearing good things :up:


So, who is still watching (or has watched) Bosch?? We are loving it- have 2 episodes left.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

We enjoyed it. Looking forward to season 2 next year


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I just watched the first two episodes of Catastrophe. I was expecting it to be terrible based on the basic premise. It's not.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Robin said:


> I just watched the first two episodes of Catastrophe. I was expecting it to be terrible based on the basic premise. It's not.


Absolutely- we didn't know anything about it and tried it not expecting much of anything- but it was fantastic from start to finish. One of the best things we have watched all year. Hopefully season 2 will have more episodes.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

AeneaGames said:


> The UK version of Mad Dogs was good, no clue about this remake.


We also recently watched the Mad Dogs pilot, and for us it was another winner. Really good- looking forward to the full season.

Amazon is really on a good roll- we have been watching a bunch of their original series lately and have yet to hit a clunker.....


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Amazon just released the new Ron Perelman Show Hand of God, and the e-mail I received announcing that said that Man In the High Castle will be available for streaming on 11/20! 

Who Hoo!!!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> I just watched the first two episodes of Catastrophe. I was expecting it to be terrible based on the basic premise. It's not.


Yeah, I was enjoying it, but evidently not that much - I realize I've forgotten about it, perhaps 4 episodes in.

One thing - that actress has facial mannerisms so much like Julia Louis-Dreyfus it's startling.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> *'Hand of God'*
> 
> Season 1 will be release 09-04-2015 from Amazon.


I see via magical means that the pilot episode was released (or leaked) over a year ago.

Does it usually take that long between production and release?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I see via magical means that the pilot episode was released (or leaked) over a year ago.
> 
> Does it usually take that long between production and release?


For Amazon, yes. They have to make the pilot, release it, have the voting, decide which shows get picked up, schedule production for the series, shoot all of it, do post-production, and then they can finally release it. So a year is a pretty reasonable time-frame.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For Amazon, yes. They have to make the pilot, release it, have the voting, decide which shows get picked up, schedule production for the series, shoot all of it, do post-production, and then they can finally release it. So a year is a pretty reasonable time-frame.


Ah - interesting. Thanks!


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

And for anyone who hasn't seen it, I thought the Hand of God pilot was excellent- highly recommended.

But it appears that the series is getting some pretty bad reviews, so I am curious to watch some more episodes....

One pretty brutal review:
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...-of-god-amazon-prime-ron-perlman-dana-delaney


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm not defending the show because I've only seen the first two episodes so far. But I can tell you that the person who wrote that review is nothing more than a "wanna-be" reviewer and an idiot.

1) The writing / review style is childish

2) It's clear from the details he mentions that he's seen only the pilot. He should say he's reviewing the pilot episode and not the series.

3) He can't seem to grasp the idea that the reason the mayor is so interested in the building project is strictly monetary.

4) He thinks that if Amazon got involved it would be a better show? Because that works so well when tv networks try to influence and guide writers (and they have a great deal more experience than amazon). Not.

Thanks Guardian, but I'll form my own opinion.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

ADG said:


> 2) It's clear from the details he mentions that he's seen only the pilot. He should say he's reviewing the pilot episode and not the series.


That makes it particularly baffling. I wasn't going to read it because spoilers and I've only seen the first episode but, as you said, it was no problem. That was all the reviewer had seen.

He was also confused about the (being purposefully vague instead of using spoiler tags) "I hate you" line. It went the opposite direction than he said and made perfect sense.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

We watched the first season of Bosch quickly, it was terrific and I hope the second season is as good. Other than a few of the pilots, we haven't seen any of the others yet but since I bought a Fire Phone for $125 with another year of Prime included, we have a lot of time to catch up.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The NY Times review wasn't as critical as the Guardian but it wasn't a great review.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/04/a...n-is-a-california-neo-noir-thriller.html?_r=0


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

I like Hand of God a lot. Yes, it's not perfect, but it's a really good mystery with some superb acting. 

The pacing is off at times, and the sub-plot with the Reverend character is kind of lame (I think the reverend character is mis-cast, frankly). But it's still well done

I do not understand the bad reviews. Whatever the flaws, it's a compelling show.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> I just watched the first two episodes of Catastrophe. I was expecting it to be terrible based on the basic premise. It's not.





mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Yeah, I was enjoying it, but evidently not that much - I realize I've forgotten about it, perhaps 4 episodes in.
> 
> One thing - that actress has facial mannerisms so much like Julia Louis-Dreyfus it's startling.


Well, finished this last night. Mercifully, there are only 6 episodes. I found the characters and the story uninteresting. And then the end... I guess it anticipates another season? If there is another season, I won't be back.

I enjoyed Bosch. One of the things about that was it could have been a self-contained one-off. But it will be back for another "season" and I'll watch that.

I suppose I'll try Hand of God.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Has Amazon announced a release date for the rest of season one of Mad Dogs?


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

I watched all of HOG and really enjoyed the uniqueness of the story.
I don't understand why it is getting such bad reviews by those that seem more concerned with being "narrow-minded" with most if not all of the shocking moments in the story.
This story hit me as being raw and disturbing sacrilegious but the freshness of the story along with the powerhouse acting made this a "must watch more" show for me.
The story drew me in and really posed a profound question to if there's a "higher power" at work or just a man's grief stricken and guilt induced hallucinations that command his actions. Anyway, it's a mystery how some reviewers have failed to let the Hand Of God guide them in their blind and confused evaluation of the show.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not just the media critics giving HOG a bad name. If you look at AV Club www.avclub.com/tv you'll see that the bulk of viewers like us give most episodes C or D ratings. That's really poor.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's not just the media critics giving HOG a bad name. If you look at AV Club www.avclub.com/tv you'll see that the bulk of viewers like us give most episodes C or D ratings. That's really poor.


Then by all means, don't watch it.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's not just the media critics giving HOG a bad name. If you look at AV Club www.avclub.com/tv you'll see that the bulk of viewers like us give most episodes C or D ratings. That's really poor.


I'm through 6 episodes so far and enjoying it. It's a different sort of show and I like that about it.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

So I'm forgetting the name, but wasn't that Whit Stilman show picked up from the last round also? Any idea when it is going to be out? I liked the pilot and have enjoyed most of his movies, so looking forward to what he will do with a TV series.

Also, anyone here if we're going to get another season of Alpha House? I've really enjoyed the first two seasons.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I finished HoG and quite liked it.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

A new set of pilots are out. I just watched Highston and thought it was really good. Definitely recommend checking it out.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Four episodes into Mozart In The Jungle. Enjoying it.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

2017 update requests...

Just watched "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel," and loved it!! 

Which other new Originals have you watched? Thinking I might try "Budding Prospects."


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Watched "Oasis" instead. A bit draggy, at first. I'm very intrigued.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Surprised Goliath with Billy Bob Thornton as a down and out lawyer isn't mentioned in here. There is a thread on the whole season in this forum. I just started and like it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Also loved "... Mrs. Maisel". Would definitely watch the season if it were picked up.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dbranco said:


> Also loved "... Mrs. Maisel". Would definitely watch the season if it were picked up.


Me too. Loved it as well. Hopefully this will be one they pick up. Haven't watched any of the other pilots as they really didn't interest me.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

When Amazon came up with their Pilot process I thought it was innovative and neat, even though I didn't think I'd ever watch the pilots.

At this point, I wish they'd dump this approach and just order full seasons of the shows they truly believe in. The current process is kinda like "hey, here's one episode of a great show; we may have more for you in about a year." The novelty has worn off. The lag time between high-buzz pilots and their actual release is just too long. With the networks, it's a much more acceptable ~3 month timeframe between pilot teasers at the May upfronts and the September TV season kickoff.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

dbranco said:


> Also loved "... Mrs. Maisel". Would definitely watch the season if it were picked up.


It got a 2 season pickup from Amazon. Loved it myself and had just watched it over the weekend.

Per TVLINE: Gilmore Girls Creator Amy Sherman-Palladino's Marvelous Mrs. Maisel Snags 2-Season Order at Amazon


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> It got a 2 season pickup from Amazon. Loved it myself and had just watched it over the weekend.
> 
> Per TVLINE: Gilmore Girls Creator Amy Sherman-Palladino's Marvelous Mrs. Maisel Snags 2-Season Order at Amazon


:thumbsup:


----------

